
Ask HN: Is JavaScript the Good Parts still relevant? - skfroi
During the past year I&#x27;ve been heavily involved in building and strengthening the tech community in Puerto Rico. As a result many students and beginning devs have asked me for advice on how to really learn Javascript. My response is always &quot;start with Javascript the Good Parts&quot;.<p>In the state the the JS world is right now does this still hold true? Should I recomend some other book in addition to JtGP?
======
tgriesser
"The Good Parts" is still a good one, but my recommendation these days now
goes to Effective Javascript:

[http://www.amazon.com/Effective-JavaScript-Specific-
Software...](http://www.amazon.com/Effective-JavaScript-Specific-Software-
Development/dp/0321812182/)

Outside of books, [http://superherojs.com](http://superherojs.com) is another
good resource to recommend.

~~~
skfroi
Thanks!

[http://superherojs.com](http://superherojs.com) look really good. I'll
definitely check it out.

------
peterashford
It strikes me as a poor apology for the crap status of JS with a sprinkle of
Douglas's debatable opinion rather than a useful primer in modern JS.

------
bonsai
I can highly recommend books written by Nicholas Zakas.

[http://www.amazon.com/Professional-JavaScript-Developers-
Nic...](http://www.amazon.com/Professional-JavaScript-Developers-Nicholas-
Zakas/dp/1118026691/)

There is one shorter book that he wrote recently:
[https://leanpub.com/oopinjavascript](https://leanpub.com/oopinjavascript)

------
petercooper
Speaking JavaScript by Axel Rauschmayer
[http://speakingjs.com/](http://speakingjs.com/) is quite well suited for
people coming from other languages rather than newbies to programming.

------
manishsharan
You may also want to check out Eloquent Javascript .
[http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/) . This is my
goto book for Javascript

------
kb19
Javascript the Good Parts is for folks who already know Javascript. The
concepts are more advanced than most beginners would encounter (currying,
memoization etc).

------
_random_
I would recommend pointing them to this resource as well (19 pages and
counting): [http://wtfjs.com](http://wtfjs.com)

